# Perfect Connection Golf Swing, anybody tried it ?



## Wolfman (Jan 21, 2012)

A few days ago i stumbled on a web site called Perfect Connection golf swing by CJ Goecks

The usual i though but i had a quick look and received a few free sample clips and i was sold and for approx Â£30 i purchased the downloads ( $47.00 )


For many his teaching will be too basic as its more of a connected 3/4 swing aimed at people who have suffered injury, older golfers who struggle with full shoulder turn etc etc this sounded perfect for me

Also it reminded a bit of David Blair swingbuild Golf but easier to understand and better results


However for me suffering inconsistency fats, thins and lack of iron distance i liked what i saw


The method is very very good and played using it today again and the results were what i wanted, better contact, better distance, less swing and better results


I also used his chipping technique and this proved good also

To say the least i was very very pleased that at last his teaching seems to have fixed what many lessons failed to improve on


Its worth taking a look at if you are having issues and as said at present was only Â£30 approx for all the dvd downloads, driving, iron play, short game etc etc


I have no reason to recommend this apart from helping others who may be mid to high handicappers who are borderline to giving up some times and need help


----------



## sona (Jan 21, 2012)

I  registered for the 10 free short video's, but got irretated by the criticism of all other instruction, he did not impress me and did not buy the course of dvd's.

However from your review I will contact him again to try the dvd's.

Thanks for the review


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 22, 2012)

i agree the videos are a variation on traditional methods but what they teach makes perfect sense and work without doubt as was confirmed by my playing. The production isnt Hollywood quality but the content which is the important thing has valuable information


----------



## DaveM (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok if it works for you. Had a look myself but not for me. For the last 6 months must get 5 emails aday from them. They all go to spam now.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2012)

Theres a plethora of free instructional videos online- Mark Crossfield has over 500 free videos, then theres the snippets from the greats etc etc
I'm not knocking this chap you mention but Â£30 might be better served for you personally with a personal lesson with your local pro


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 22, 2012)

Â£30 better spent with the pro, i had a group of 6 lessons at Â£100 a few months back and he did make a big difference but i have slipped back into my old habits.


The email videos are not a patch on the download versions, for Â£30 you get approx 40 videos ( approx 3 to 5mins long each ) with technique, drills, short game, fault fixing etc


There is know way i would get all this for Â£30 from the local pro


As mentioned he is aiming at golfers who are unable to be as flexible hence the 3/4 swing and the L to L drills and swing


For golfers who are in this category it makes alot of sense and with a simplified swing method the results are good, and yes it did work for me.

As mentioned earlier he has a bit of David Blair swingbuild golf about the idea, but promotes more the 3/4 swing on the correct plane.


He covers also bunkers, driving, short game and all fundamentals, 


The other good thing is a full refund if you do not like it !

I agree Mark Crossfield has some good videos as does Shaun Clements, watched many off them.


----------



## Bluesstevee (Apr 4, 2013)

I went through the same process as the OP, starting with the free videos then purchasing the set.

I can't claim it will do this for everyone, but it was revolutionary for me, so far taking me from a playing handicap of 23 to one of 16 (six months after purchasing the series).

If you "slip back into old ways" you have to pay your pro to sort you out again; with Perfect Connection you just rewatch the videos.

I was so impressed that I joined CJ's "Insiders Club". Every month I can send him a video using V1 app on my iPad and he sends back an amazing video lesson, every bit as good as anything I've ever had in a face-to-face lesson.

As I say, I can't guarantee it will work for everyone, but it certainly does for me.


----------



## edgarski (Sep 27, 2013)

Never get hooked by putting your email address on 10 FREE TUTORIAL Videos. This will automatically subscribe you with Insiders Club and youâ€™ll get a surprise on your credit card the monthly charges.
I never agreed to join the Insiders Club, but because they have my CC details when I bought the one-off DVDs, my CC details were used to charge me a monthly fee for the Insiders Club which I only found out yesterday after 4 months.
I have been contacting their â€œsupportâ€ number the whole day but always answering voice message â€ NO SUPPORT AGENTâ€ .
No reply either on email to CANCEL my Insiders Club.
VERY DISAPPOINTED.



Wolfman said:



			A few days ago i stumbled on a web site called Perfect Connection golf swing by CJ Goecks

The usual i though but i had a quick look and received a few free sample clips and i was sold and for approx Â£30 i purchased the downloads ( $47.00 )


For many his teaching will be too basic as its more of a connected 3/4 swing aimed at people who have suffered injury, older golfers who struggle with full shoulder turn etc etc this sounded perfect for me

Also it reminded a bit of David Blair swingbuild Golf but easier to understand and better results


However for me suffering inconsistency fats, thins and lack of iron distance i liked what i saw


The method is very very good and played using it today again and the results were what i wanted, better contact, better distance, less swing and better results


I also used his chipping technique and this proved good also

To say the least i was very very pleased that at last his teaching seems to have fixed what many lessons failed to improve on


Its worth taking a look at if you are having issues and as said at present was only Â£30 approx for all the dvd downloads, driving, iron play, short game etc etc


I have no reason to recommend this apart from helping others who may be mid to high handicappers who are borderline to giving up some times and need help
		
Click to expand...


----------



## edgarski (Sep 27, 2013)

Never get hooked by putting your email address on 10 FREE TUTORIAL Videos. This will automatically subscribe you with Insiders Club and youâ€™ll get a surprise on your credit card the monthly charges.
I never agreed to join the Insiders Club, but because they have my CC details when I bought the one-off DVDs, my CC details were used to charge me a monthly fee for the Insiders Club which I only found out yesterday after 4 months.
I have been contacting their â€œsupportâ€ number the whole day but always answering voice message â€ NO SUPPORT AGENTâ€ .
No reply either on email to CANCEL my Insiders Club.
VERY DISAPPOINTED.



sona said:



			I  registered for the 10 free short video's, but got irretated by the criticism of all other instruction, he did not impress me and did not buy the course of dvd's.

However from your review I will contact him again to try the dvd's.

Thanks for the review
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ather (May 27, 2014)

I have learned some amazing stuff by looking these videos by Scotland's golf pro Kandal McWade http://www.golfhammer.co.uk/product-videos/  I am sure other beginners would find it useful in learning the ropes.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 3, 2014)

Had a look but not for me. Ok my own fault but I soon get bored with all the drills and thing, usually wind up binning the Damn things.


----------

